

Security for startups - professorTuring

I have been thinking about this for a while. Here I can see tons of startups fast delivering their products with tight schedules and security is usually left behind.<p>Security is both: difficult and time consuming. So, how can  designers and a very specific set of developers deal properly with security? Usually they base the security on intuition and usually they overkill &quot;just in case&quot;. That is expensive for two reasons: you don&#x27;t usually need so much security, and they trust on basic online security manuals.<p>On the other hand, how is an startup going to spend so much money in a CISO? That is again overkilling and expensive so we have thought in bringing you: CISO as a Service.<p>You just contact us with your problems and we will analyse them and we will have an skype interview with the best fitting solution.<p>Our areas of expertise are: risk analysis, risk investments, security in SDLC, security architecture for your apps, information security for your enterprise, regulation...<p>We have a landing page we are willing to improve with content, but you can contact us through it:<p>www.kibytes.com<p>Best regards
======
tptacek
If you operate a startup with traction that has the sort of high-level
security questions that might be addressed in a Skype call, you can also try
just asking security consultancies for advice. The good ones will give it to
you for free, because in the long run, you're going to end up needing
technical work too, and that technical work is much more lucrative than the
advice.

~~~
professorTuring
We don't want to provide only "consultancy", we provide actual technical work.
But what we really provide is an easy and affordable way to start thinking in
security and bringing it into your day to day, from decision making to your
SDLC.

If an StartUp actually need technical work to be done, we can provide it as
well, or, if it really need a big amount of security work to be done we will
work with them to keep a track that fits the enterprise.

Also, we really believe security adds traction and sexiness to StartUps since
more and more users have a better security consciousness and they want their
services to be secure as well.

------
professorTuring
Clickable link:

[http://www.kibytes.com](http://www.kibytes.com)

